# 2012 Donations passed target



## usdmatt (Dec 28, 2012)

Well it seems that the donations have now well passed the goal and are near $700,000.
Funnily enough, all the talk about it being short at the start of the month may have helped it get this far. The foundation newsletter also states then plan on growing next year and staring to employ full time staff so they obviously don't think FreeBSD use is starting to decline.

I'm just intrigued to know who the anonymous big donor is.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2012)

Rumors about FreeBSD's death are greatly exaggerated :e


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds great. So they can buy more hardwares.:e


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 28, 2012)

Proof that FreeBSD rocks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bump...bump...bump


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 29, 2012)

Where was this posted?


----------



## joel@ (Dec 29, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Where was this posted?


http://www.freebsdfoundation.org


----------

